# Help using Amazon Unbox



## DEHawk (Oct 25, 2007)

I do not know if this is possible, but I need some help downloading videos using Amazon Unbox. My problem is I am an American living in Germany and Amazon will not let me download videos since I live outside the U.S. 
I downloaded a program called Anonymizer that gives me a anonymous IP address. I went to Amazon and purchased an episode of the Office. I had no problem purchasing the video but when it came time to download it Amazon's Unbox player would not allow me to download it.
Amazon has all of my correct and *legal* information, as far as billing goes.
So is there a way that I can download content from Amazon? I guess I am looking for a way to trick Amazon into thinking I am actually in the U.S.
I do not want to download from a P2P site. I actually want to pay for it and download it the right way minus the geographical issue.

Hope someone can help me out on this. I miss some of my favorite U.S. TV shows.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We don't assist in bypassing legal network restrictions here. I suggest you read the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, they apparently didn't sink in.


----------

